
Tiananmen Square, 1989 – Revisited - 0x1997
http://www.unz.com/article/tiananmen-square-1989-revisited/
======
jstewartmobile
He starts off with a decent point:

" _The idea that any elite–let alone the child-worshipping Chinese–would
murder its own children for demonstrating peacefully over legitimate
grievances is even sillier than the notion that they were demonstrating about
democracy._ "

Although the author is an obvious China shill:

[http://www.unz.com/author/godfree-
roberts/](http://www.unz.com/author/godfree-roberts/)

------
luckylion
What really got me was the full picture of "tank man": [http://www.unz.com/wp-
content/uploads/2018/05/TianAnmen-4.jp...](http://www.unz.com/wp-
content/uploads/2018/05/TianAnmen-4.jpg)

I had always understood (and I don't believe that I've misread media reporting
on this) that it was a man trying to stop the advancing tanks that were
heading in to massacre the protesters.

Turns out that it was the day after the clashes and they were heading out of
the square. It's weird. On the one hand, the picture does inform correctly
that a) tanks where there, b) a guy tried to stop them, but on the other hand
it's very misleading when used in "man tries to stop tanks heading for
Tiananmen Square to squash protests" context.

